

Hey, you, good job on that.  Keep it up. - blhack
http://thingist.com/t/item/21434/

======
DanBC
...except I actually am the worst coder in the room. :-(

My zpg car race simulation will never be made.

------
Zhenya
WHAT IS THIS, I DON'T EVEN..

~~~
Delmania
Read the paragraph as the "--". His point is really clear: the only time
hacking is wrong is when you're not enjoying it. Comparing your projects and
tools to others is meaningless.

